# 2009 Crazy Canuck BBQ Championship



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2009)

Great Job Guys

Tim you are on a roll
Nice showing by Diva and Good Smoke


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats to our folks!


----------



## Div (Jun 22, 2009)

Good job all  ...   wish I was a judge lol


----------



## BBQcure (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks. Sure feels good when things go in your direction. Hopefully we can keep it going this weekend in Boston, NY

We were able to donate a good chunck of money to Breast Cancer this last weekened and it makes standing in a rain storm for 16 hours worth it. 

Dave, are you coming this weekend and if so I look forward to seeing you.

Tim

Can't Stop grillin.....For the Cure


----------



## Griff (Jun 22, 2009)

Way to go Good smoke and Diva Q.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2009)

BBQcure said:
			
		

> Thanks. Sure feels good when things go in your direction. Hopefully we can keep it going this weekend in Boston, NY
> 
> We were able to donate a good chunck of money to Breast Cancer this last weekened and it makes standing in a rain storm for 16 hours worth it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll be there  and I will stop by the site (so you are warned LOL)


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 23, 2009)

IT was really fun, congrats to Tim, a well deserved win.  Now if we can only beat him this week.   

Side note: the border crossings could not have been easier.  Couple questions and we were through.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats Tim + crew,2 in a row.Looks like you guys are the ones to beat this year.
Keep up the good karma.
Also congrats to all who got calls.
Aaron


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Way to go.


----------

